
Show HN: Apathy – Analyzing web server call paths from access logs - tkriik
https://github.com/tkriik/apathy
======
ganeshkrishnan
Pretty neat. After noticing invalid links being called in my nginx web servers
by script kiddies trying to remote exploit, I was looking for a way to extract
all the paths from logs and automatically white list paths from recommended
IPs and deny access to black listed paths from other IPs. This tool will give
me a starting path to work on.

~~~
tkriik
Glad to hear that! Please let me know if you find any bugs and/or feature
improvements.

